# Opinion on this food bought at my local feed store



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.petsbarn.com/catalog/activa-grain-free-foods


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. Its expensive for the quality. Most dogs don't need limited ingredient foods (though grain free is good) I'm a little confused why they would use unspecified poultry (or chicken) fat in a product which is intended for dogs who might be allergic to certain protein sources


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Aren't BHA/BHT known to cause cancer? Or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Aren't BHA/BHT known to cause cancer? Or am I remembering wrong?


Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols what is the difference?


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

roxiefoxie08 said:


> Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols what is the difference?


The BHA/BHT are cancer causing agents. Chemicals for preserving. 

Tocopherols are a natural antioxidant & VIT E source. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/red-flag-ingredients/dog-food-preservatives/

No way I'd buy this food.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> The BHA/BHT are cancer causing agents. Chemicals for preserving.
> 
> Tocopherols are a natural antioxidant & VIT E source.
> 
> ...


ty for your reply will definetely have to get them nature's variety even if i have to order it online


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

roxiefoxie08 said:


> ty for your reply will definetely have to get them nature's variety even if i have to order it online


You are very welcome. FWIW, at my local feed stores, I can get Chicken Soup, Diamond Naturals & Premium Edge--all of which I would personally feed if I wanted to shop at my feed store. So, if you are looking for something you can get local, they may have some of these there. Or if you have a TSC, they have TOTW and Blue Buffalo there (as well as others). But if you are OK ordering online, NV is good! 

Good luck!


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> You are very welcome. FWIW, at my local feed stores, I can get Chicken Soup, Diamond Naturals & Premium Edge--all of which I would personally feed if I wanted to shop at my feed store. So, if you are looking for something you can get local, they may have some of these there. Or if you have a TSC, they have TOTW and Blue Buffalo there (as well as others). But if you are OK ordering online, NV is good!
> 
> Good luck!


actually i tried chicken soup it made her stomach upset so did totw and blue buffalo she seems to be allergic to fish meat .actually i will be order from petco the limited ingredients nature's varity the company guarantees their food i called them yesterday.I feed her that food some years back she did got on it.Plus i need to order slow feeder bowl to slow her down some more i add a ball that has helped some.I think the merrick is cause gases and allergy in both of my dogs the burp alot and in the morning she vomits bile if i feed her past the twelve hrs.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

roxiefoxie08 said:


> actually i tried chicken soup it made her stomach upset so did totw and blue buffalo she seems to be allergic to fish meat .actually i will be order from petco the limited ingredients nature's varity the company guarantees their food i called them yesterday.I feed her that food some years back she did got on it.Plus i need to order slow feeder bowl to slow her down some more i add a ball that has helped some.I think the merrick is cause gases and allergy in both of my dogs the burp alot and in the morning she vomits bile if i feed her past the twelve hrs.


Ahhh...gotcha. Best of luck to you--hope you find one that works.


----------



## doggglover (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with the original poster. Ever since starting my dog on the activa brand they carry she has had no dietary problems.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

doggglover said:


> I agree with the original poster. Ever since starting my dog on the activa brand they carry she has had no dietary problems.


actually i returned it cause of the BHA/BHT are cancer causing agents in the food plus if they ever have a recall therewould be know way of knowing it


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

how often are you changing foods? just wondered because you said 3 foods that you tried that you said she seemed to have an allergic reaction to. how did you know, what were the symptoms? how fast did you change foods? there is a certain amount of normal gastric upset caused when switching foods and it will appear that she has issues with them if you keep changing before her system has time to adjust. also the transition should be slow, not abrupt. and yes BHT, BHA, and TBHQ are all cancer causing preservatives. Plus there are other formulas of the food you tried that do not contain fish so im not sure why you would give up on the whole brand if the one formula didnt work. also vomiting bile if the dog has gone a while without eating is normal. i hope you find something that works


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

those three foods i gave here at different times in here 7 years of life chicken soup has skim milk and she is intolerant to it.I AM FEEDING HER NATURE'S VARIETY LID SO FAR SHE HAS NOT VOMITED ANYMORE SHE WAS DOING IT DAILY SOMETIMES AFTER 7 HRS. OF FEEDING PLUS DAILY BILE IS ANY ALLERGY.SHE ALSO WAS ITCHY AND SCRACHING AND LICKING AND CHEWING HER FEET I BELEIVE IT WAS MOSTLY THE GRAINS TO HER IN FOR ALLERGY TESTING FOR BOTH ENVIRONMENTAL AND FOOD INTELRANCE.I ALSO HAD ANOTHER DOG THAT HAD THE SAME SYMPOTOMS EXCEPT WITH RASHES.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

daily vomiting would be a food allergy, but just vomiting bile is not a sign of a food allergy. the other symptoms do point to that though.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

GreatDaneMom said:


> daily vomiting would be a food allergy, but just vomiting bile is not a sign of a food allergy. the other symptoms do point to that though.


actually she is doing better since i got her on a lid kibble nature's variety


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

thats great. glad to hear you found something thats working for her!


----------

